# Random Pics



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I should have been in bed an hour ago, but my boys aren't sleepy yet... Anywho, out of boredom and because we can't play outside coz its raining, I just worked on getting some pics of my boys..

Cain: "you've taken a gazillion of photos, yet not one treat for us, you are impossible, woman!!!"
Abel: I second the motion..









Abel: "I have an idea, let's give her crappy pictures so she cant brag about it on DF!"
Cain: "Good thinking, brother!"









Abel: "Well bro, the plan ain't gunna work if you keep smiling whenever she says "say cheese!"
Cain: "I cant help it, seemed my jaw is now programmed to open wide whenever she says the magic word!!!"









Moving onto the couch...

Cain: "I sure like it alot when she makes us sit stay on the couch!"
Abel: "I hear ya, its not so hard on the butt, is it?"


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Cain: "See when I close my eyes like this the way Abel usually does, I kinda look like him!"
Abel: "Keep dreaming bro, there's only one good looking dog in this house, and that ain't you.."









Cain: "I may not be good looking, but I can do something you can't! I can touch the floor with my nose while still sitting on the couch!"









Back on the floor again..

Cain: "I sure look cool with these cool glasses on.."









Abel: "Dont fall for it, she's totally making you look like a fool!"


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Cain: "He's making fun of me momma, you ain't gunna let him have the last laugh, are ya?"









Abel: "I know I was gunna be next, damn you lady!!!"









Cain: "Who's looking like a fool now huh?"
Abel: "Shut up and smile she just said say cheese!"









Cain: "This has got to stop... she's totally playing us now, making us drool over some kibbles while laughing her head off in the kitchen..."
Abel: "Well, we can either eat this kibble now and face the consequences later.. or just continue drooling and hope for a bigger treat when this ordeal is done!"









Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

your boys are cute, love the shades


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

You had me laughing through the whole thread!!! The expressions on their faces fit what you wrote. Lol thank you Mudra I needed that.


----------



## lazzara8478 (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome Thread!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> your boys are cute, love the shades


Thanks! =) Only Cain liked the shades... Abel hated it!!! LOL!



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> You had me laughing through the whole thread!!! The expressions on their faces fit what you wrote. Lol thank you Mudra I needed that.


Im glad I made you laugh today! However, i recommend you go to bed now young lady!!! its way past bedtime!!! =)



lazzara8478 said:


> Awesome Thread!!



Thank you!!! =)


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Too cute I just love putting sunglasses on dogs LOL! Calli only likes them when he is sleeping haha...
Nessa


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Too cute I just love putting sunglasses on dogs LOL! Calli only likes them when he is sleeping haha...
> Nessa


LOL! I bet Abel would rather be asleep like Callahan if he knew I was gunna make him wear glasses..


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha -- that was great Mudra, you had me cracking up.

Love the "there's only one good looking dog in this house, and that ain't you"


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Great pics and narrative Mudra. Those 2 pups have grown up to be quite handsome boys.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Haha..

Abel looks like the serious one..Cain is such a goofy boy!

Abel looks to be putting on the sad face like a champ and Cain seems to blow that out!

LOVE LOVE LOVE them.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Haha -- that was great Mudra, you had me cracking up.
> 
> Love the "there's only one good looking dog in this house, and that ain't you"


LOL! That's how Abel feels about the situation here in the house.. He is the top dog, or so he thinks.. =)



Renoman said:


> Great pics and narrative Mudra. Those 2 pups have grown up to be quite handsome boys.


Thank you!!! =)



digits mama said:


> Haha..
> 
> Abel looks like the serious one..Cain is such a goofy boy!
> 
> ...


Abel is a pro in being an EMO. Cain just wear the same happy face everytime. =)


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Mudra said:


> Abel: "I have an idea, let's give her crappy pictures so she cant brag about it on DF!"
> Cain: "Good thinking, brother!"


Mudra,LMFAO,thats too funny the expression on Abels face is priceless!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Mudra,LMFAO,thats too funny the expression on Abels face is priceless!


He learned that from MOMMY... you should see what I look like when I want something from my DH..


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

[email protected] the captions, what cute dogs. I think mine would have lost patience after the first round of glasses came out.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

SMoore said:


> [email protected] the captions, what cute dogs. I think mine would have lost patience after the first round of glasses came out.


LOL Thanks! Cain has tons of patience with me when it comes to things like these.. He has no problem if I make him wear halloween outfits or glasses or hats.. Abel on the other hand.. JUST HATES IT... You can tell by his face.. 

p.s

Isn't CAIN a lovely name for a handsome dog? Dontcha think? =)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL Those are way too cute Mudra. I love the sun glasses. Hollywood here they come!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Inga said:


> LOL Those are way too cute Mudra. I love the sun glasses. Hollywood here they come!



You just gave me an idea... I gotta start teaching them how to act..


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Such handsome boys! Abel's face is just priceless...he sure knows how to put on the sad face!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> Such handsome boys! Abel's face is just priceless...he sure knows how to put on the sad face!


What sad face???
This???


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I thought Uallis was the king of sad faces...Abel really does give him a run for his money.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> I thought Uallis was the king of sad faces...Abel really does give him a run for his money.



To think Abel isn't even a mastiff.. wonder what faces he could make if he was one????  Uallis is still the king of pouting.. hands down..


----------



## Howsy1 (Sep 14, 2008)

You have some beautiful dogs!!


----------

